# 3/22/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Most of you have probably seen this on FB, but Shiloh is home with Monica and here is a picture of him standing and walking to Monica when she called him. Thank you Lord for helping this little one and please continue to help him get stronger each day. Amen


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Absolutely, best news I have heard! Shiloh, little sweet guy, I hope that you know how many SM Aunties are praying and cheering for you. We won't give up on you, keep fighting. 

Did anyone find out how old Shiloh is???


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynn, Thanks for posting this photo and update! I have no words. :crying:just happy tears!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for this, Lynn! I am not on FB, so I wouldn't have seen otherwise. What a miracle!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD
Shiloh is one of God's miracle's
it's so awesome to see the power of prayer
there you go little man:wub: your getting stronger everyday, :smootch:you have a whole new life ahead of you, :chili:soon you will feel safe,:hugging:
:heart: I love you little guy:heart:

I'm looking forward to the day he feels safe and secure enough to raise his head and not feel fear
have you noticed he always keeps his head down, or is it just me


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, isn't this something??? I didn't realize it was Shiloh at first. Yay for Shiloh!! I hope he is curled up and feeling safe and cozy right now.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This is really awesome!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cant thank-you all enough for your love and support of Shiloh. I am sure its all the prayers and positive thoughts going his way, that is bringing him through.
He really was on deaths door when we got him. 
Little Shiloh is 7 yrs old and has many good years ahead.
AMAR will never let him be neglected again and will find a home that will love and cherish this little man.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Good job little one keep improving.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a special place in my heart reserved for this sweet angel, keep on fighting!! :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I also saw that Monica just posted this:
_It's a busy day, but I had to share this. Shiloh was outside on this beautiful day enjoying the sun, doing some walking and standing. For the first time I saw his tail come up from between his legs, only half way but it made me cheer! It's treat time when the babies all come in. Shiloh in his bed loved his treat. Then sat up for more. It gets better... He stood on his own and walked out of the bed!!!!!!! YAHOO!!!!!!_

Isn't this miraculous? I feel like we've all been holding our breaths for this little boy and we can finally exhale a little more each day. Monica rocks :chili::chili: Fostering is so crucial for rescue to work and fosters are amazing but this really brings the case for it home. Look at what a difference one rescue, one foster, one vet practice and a whole bunch of praying SM and FB aunties can do. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I knew he would make it, he has so much love and support and will to live !!! I hope this angel will be happy in his new home, he deserves all the love and happiness in the world !!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

He has come a long way. I hope he will soon walk with tail & head up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The news just gets better and better and hope that it continues on an upward swing!!! Little Shiloh has really made some great strides with all of the love, care, and support that he has been receiving.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He is such a sweetheart.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I also saw that Monica just posted this:
> _It's a busy day, but I had to share this. Shiloh was outside on this beautiful day enjoying the sun, doing some walking and standing. For the first time I saw his tail come up from between his legs, only half way but it made me cheer! It's treat time when the babies all come in. Shiloh in his bed loved his treat. Then sat up for more. It gets better... He stood on his own and walked out of the bed!!!!!!! YAHOO!!!!!!_
> 
> Isn't this miraculous? I feel like we've all been holding our breaths for this little boy and we can finally exhale a little more each day. Monica rocks :chili::chili: Fostering is so crucial for rescue to work and fosters are amazing but this really brings the case for it home. Look at what a difference one rescue, one foster, one vet practice and a whole bunch of praying SM and FB aunties can do. :aktion033::aktion033:


:goodpost: Sue, you took the words from my heart & expressed them so well. . . it takes a village (or in this case a forum) to save a pup! :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a new picture of Shiloh that Monica posted on FB tonight. Doesn't he look great!!! I'm crying tears of joy for this precious baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw him on FB too, I cried happy tears seeing him do so well ... we all are pulling for him...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here is a new picture of Shiloh that Monica posted on FB tonight. Doesn't he look great!!! I'm crying tears of joy for this precious baby.


Oh my goodness he looks like a totally different dog from the first picture we saw of him. He is so adorable.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Such good news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((LYNN)))) thank you, now that's what I have been waiting for:chili: THANK YOU LORD:chili:
He's even cuter then I thought, I LOVE THAT LITTLE MAN:wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How precious he looks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I truly feel that the Lord has heard our prayers and that Shiloh is going to be alright. It will take time, but this is just an amazing turn around for him.

The prayers and the donations have made the difference in his recovering. Now that is at home with Monica I just know that he will continue gaining strength both physically and emotionally. He now has a reason to want to live.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, that is definitely a new look. . . and we are all breathing a sigh of relief. Thanks be to God & the wonderful care he is getting. What good news!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here is a new picture of Shiloh that Monica posted on FB tonight. Doesn't he look great!!! I'm crying tears of joy for this precious baby.


Oh my goodness! What a beautiful transformation! I believe he is smiling!

These wonderful rescue ladies have created a miracle! This just makes my heart dance.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my heavens! what a face to wake up to. Great news!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what wonderful news! Shiloh looks so content in that picture!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a sweetie, he looks fabulous!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If "love covers a multitude of sins" then Shiloh is going to come out of this to a wonderful, spoiled life when he can understand that he is adored and life really can be good. I think he will be an adorable baby with lots of love for his adopted parent. I do hope he can stay with our SM family so we can track his recovery in a close up way. 
Hint, hint!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would have never guessed by looking at that beautiful picture that it was Shiloh!! What a difference from the first picture and he really looks so beautiful. God does answer prayers, doesn't he??!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Terrific news! Made my day:chili:!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checking in on little Shiloh:wub:


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Way to go little man...we are all here cheering you on!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So good to hear. Hope it continues. He look happy and alert. So glad.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

AAWW! That's awesome news! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he's so handsome. My dh asks everyday if there is any improvement on "the little boy". I can't stop looking at that precious little face. We have truly seen one of Gods miracles. I do so hope that he stays with a SM'er so we can keep up with him. Let's all do the happy dance.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's Monica's latest post on Shiloh about two hours ago and a new photo. He looks better all the time.
_Shiloh has been enjoying a lot of snuggle time today. All the mats are off his little body. He continues to walk a little more and enjoys many healthy treats. Tomorrow is a vet check. We are hoping he weighed some more weight. An ounce would make us happy._


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update Sue, Lorin and I love that little guy:smootch::heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That's great news! May he continue to improve.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy for that adorable little guy! I showed my husband the transformation. He certainly has quite the fan club


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep the good news coming. So happy.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

What an amazing transformation. Monica's TLC is working wonders with this special little guy. Thanks for the updates.


----------

